# Rossi RR45 purchase



## Ian. (Mar 6, 2016)

Good evening, I've just purchased a R45 as my first grinder.

Does anyone have any advice for mods or maintenance that'll need to be undertaken? I understand that this model is no longer made so would it be worth picking up the burrs now as spare?

Thanks for any advice you can offer

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

An 80 step conversion if yours has the 40 step adjuster.

Stick a magnet on where the arrow is pointing so you can remove the hopper for single dosing..










Nice grinders, I had one (but mine was a bit broken)


----------



## Ian. (Mar 6, 2016)

Where's the best place to buy the adjuster? I couldn't see it on espresso underground. Anything else needed or just the ring?

So to single dose, I just need a magnet and an aeropress funnel?

Thanks

Ian


----------

